# Congress pics are here!!!



## txminipinto (Dec 4, 2007)

YEAH!!! My congress pics finally arrived!!! Of course, if I had ordered them sooner




......

Here's Happy Hooligan O.K. for his multi color






Texaco MGS for his solid color






And little Pondering Oaks Apache Rose (aka Rosie Patches) now proudly owned by Pam and Scott Queer!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 4, 2007)

beautiful pics! congrats


----------



## Leeana (Dec 4, 2007)

They look beautiful!!

Congrats


----------



## Lisa Strass (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## mininik (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful ponies!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks! It's been fun to watch these 3 grow up this year. I was playing on the computer the other night looking at pictures from the start of the year until now, and it's amazing how much a horse can change in a year. Even Happy's Congress picture compared to the pics from Corsicana show amazing change (just wish he looked as good at Congress as he does right now!).

Thanks for letting me show my kids!


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice, congratulations


----------



## hairicane (Dec 27, 2007)

Very good photos, beautiful!


----------

